# Length of res infantry dp1



## armyrules (25 Nov 2011)

Hey guys  I'm looking into joining my local RES unit. I spoke to the recruiting officer as she is a local at the store that I work at. She informed me that I would not have to do BMQ and SQ over since I have been out less than 5 years. Which was good news  What I forgot to ask was how long the DP1 infantry course was. She mentioned that it would be in Meaford which is good because I am already familiar with the base as I did my basic there in 06  (first REG basic to go through Meaford) 

So my question to you folks is  is the course ran full through or is it broken up? Also what is  the approximate length? 

Just curious as I do have a full time job..bills to pay etc.. life stuff.

I apologize if this question has been answered a ton of times I did use the search function but came up dry.

Thanks in advance guys/gals


----------



## MikeL (26 Nov 2011)

I haven't heard of any DP1 courses being run on weekends, or split into mods.  It is a full time course, and(unless recently changed) is one month long.



> DP 1 Infantry (Infantry Soldier's Qualification.
> The DP 1 course is the mainstay of an infantry soldier's training.  This course teaches soldiers the skills required to perform as a member of a 30-35 person infantry platoon in a wide variety of operations.  Candidates will participate in physcially and mentally demanding scenarios such as platoon-sized patrols, as well as live-fire ranges.  Candidates will train on and use weapons like the 60mm mortar and M-203 grenade launcher  *This 1 month course is only run full-time during the summer* at training centres across Canada.


http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440001389/143000440001413/index-Eng.html


----------

